# Upper/lower split



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Evening all,

After a shitty time during my pct I need to get my mojo back so I have decided to try a upper/lower routine.

I found this one this morning. ( can't remember where from though. Hangover. )

Anyway most I have looked at today have deadlift on lower day but surly doing deads and squats on the same day is going to be one hell of a session in the gym.

Has anyone tried doing them together???

How was it??


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Squats and DL same day is fine.


ok mate I will try it.

It was reading your strength log that got me interested in this Kind of routine. Instead of the usual 5 day split. On page 15 at the moment.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will2309 said:


> ok mate I will try it.
> 
> It was reading your strength log that got me interested in this Kind of routine. Instead of the usual 5 day split. On page 15 at the moment.


It was reading Tommys log that made me like men


----------

